
Ask HN: Suggestions for FreeBSD virtual hosting? - thaumaturgy
I&#x27;m shopping around for a new VPS host that supports FreeBSD. Rumor has it that it can be done on Linode, but it&#x27;s not officially supported and it looks a bit janky.<p>RootBSD looks sort of OK, but their prices aren&#x27;t great: $40&#x2F;mo gets 1.4G RAM and 2 cores, compared to Linode&#x27;s 4G and and 4 cores (and 16G more disk).<p>BSDvm has a site designed by crayola, and no pricing or in-depth review of features that I can find.<p>Atlantic.net&#x27;s site suffers some of the same design cancer, it&#x27;s heavy on calls-to-action and light on technical details, and they don&#x27;t actually mention FreeBSD anywhere that I can find -- just other people reporting that they offer it.<p>So anyway ... have you run 1 or more FreeBSD VPSs somewhere and been particularly happy or horrified?
======
dylz
I can recommend [http://arpnetworks.com](http://arpnetworks.com), and have
used them for a long time (not VM but larger stuff).

They are nearly totally a BSD shop [pretty sure BSD comes before linux there],
and extremely competent. The chatroom also has a lot of BSD users (open and
free, maybe a net or two).

FreeBSD does run for VMs, and it's very good.

------
stevekemp
[http://bigv.io/](http://bigv.io/), hosted by Bytemark in the UK, is a
flexible product allowing you to create and scale virtual machines via a CLI,
or via a web-based panel.

FreeBSD runs very well on such systems.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Ooh, I really like the look of these guys. Looks like they've got a nice CLI
tool for somewhat managing VMs.

They don't have any US data centers though, which probably makes them a no-go.
I like them enough that I'll consider getting a VM and doing a latency test,
but I suspect it'll be higher than a couple of my customers will want to
tolerate.

------
mp99e99
Hi,

I work for Atlantic.Net and we have the FreeBSD logo on the homepage at the
top, we also mention it in our FAQ as a supported OS:

[https://www.atlantic.net/cloud-hosting/faq/](https://www.atlantic.net/cloud-
hosting/faq/)

Hope that helps!

------
downtownabbey
I like Vultr

~~~
thaumaturgy
They look pretty good -- anything in particular about them that you like?

~~~
kayman
I've been using Vultr with FreeBSD10 for over 6 months now. During that time,
I had to upgrade my machine to a larger one. After seeing it as reliable,
stable and zero downtime, I now use it as a production machine.

So far, I've had no issues and the prices are reasonable, compared to
"rootbsd"

------
andrewstuart
It runs on Amazon.

------
sumodirjo
digitalocean offer FreeBSD as OS

~~~
thaumaturgy
Oh, nice. I've been seeing some spam/ssh abuse from their networks recently
though, but otherwise I've used them before and they seemed OK.

------
snehesht
Digital Ocean, top marks.

